# Fishing the new 3mb today, looking for new fishing buddies!



## TallFish67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey everyone! This is my first post here, but as it is about the most lovely day i've seen this year and as such i've decided to get on the water I figured it would be a good time to pop my posting cherry.  Anyhow, I'll be on the new 3mb today (3/23/10) for a few hours this afternoon and if anyone wants to come out or just happens to swing by I'll be the tall guy with kanji tattooed on his arms. My name is Mike, please feel free to come say hi as I would love to make some new fishing buddies. Also feel free to contact me on here and we can try and set up some fishing  I'll update later with info on the bite from today's trip.





one love,

mike


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

hello mike, 

welcome to the pff family!!!! you will get too meet so many people on here, and they will be your best fishing buddies!!! my name is trish better known as big mama!!! and my hubby's is paul we are always at bob sikes and soon too be pier'n it for a min. with cobia and king season!!!! so hit us up if you ever want to meet up and do some fishing:letsdrink


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

<P align=center>Welcome Aboard Mike!!<P align=center>:letsdrink:letsdrink:clap:clap:baby:baby:bowdown:bowdown:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome,it's an additicion


----------



## TallFish67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I've had the fishin addiction for my whole life, I'm just new to these forums. Went out and tried my luck at the new 3mb today to no avail. The water is that ever so lovely chocolate milk color, and the breeze was stiff out of the S/SE. Oh well, it was nice to finally get a line in the water I reckon, it just looks like I'll have to wait a little longer on my first fish of the year.







-mike


----------

